# Finding out Vendetta lines....maybe.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really want to compete with my girl and I don't want to spay her. The first dog I have owned that I don't want to do that with. So I went and got a print out from last yrs cell phone calls and found the number where we got Vendetta from. Lucky for me the mom now has that phone. She told me she thought Vendetta's mother was registered ( Dogs name is Red). She was almost certain Red came from registerd dogs. She told me she will have her daughter call me. I can not wait to find out if I can register my girl. Please keep your fingures crossed for me. Okay. 

I hate to say this but I'm dealing Natives and they do take their time to getting things done. I hope I don't have to wait to long.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh cool!

Fingers crossed..Keep us updated.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

That would be sweet


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

You don't have to have a dog registered to compete in dog sports. ADBA allows altered dogs to participate in shows under the LPP program. Here is a link to the LPP page:

American Dog Breeders Association

If you want to weight pull; APA, UPF & IWPA all allow altered unregistered dogs to pull. UKC & AADR may have LPP programs like ADBA that will allow unregistered dogs to show/pull, but I'm not for sure on that.

The only reason to have a dog registered & intact is if you want to breed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

ABK said:


> You don't have to have a dog registered to compete in dog sports. ADBA allows altered dogs to participate in shows under the LPP program. Here is a link to the LPP page:
> 
> American Dog Breeders Association
> 
> ...


Very true!

Also if you want to do conformation shows the dog needs to be intact but technically conformation shows are "supposed" to be for potential breeding stock. Though many show people never breed their dogs and some are bred that really aren't worthy


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

If you want to conformation *points shows* the dog has to be intact. If you want to do LPP shows or fun shows they do NOT have to be intact, i.e. they can be spayed or neutered - in fact the LPP requires it. Nor do dogs who are showing LPP or fun shows have to be registered.

I know you already know this Patch, I'm just putting it out there for the folks that don't.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the reason I want to find out her bloodlines so I can register her. I don't want to spay her. The last couple of dogs I have had spayed their personalities changed. I don't want that with Vendetta. Also I want to do hunt trails with her and I can not do that with out her being registered. 



I am doing my homework and if I can get her titled in different areas, flyball, agility and hunt trails I do want to breed her down the road say when she is closer to 4-5yrs old. I have a lot of work cut out for me. I want to keep those doors open.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I do want to breed her down the road ...


Well, at least you're honest. I can respect that.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Honesty is the best policy. I don't ever lie. Like I said she has to be titled and prove herself before I would ever breed her so I'm looking at 4-5 yrs down the road.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as Jonezie, I don't know if I want to spay her or not in the event that I want do actual REG competitions with her, not LPP. So I'm in the air too...She'll be 6 months in January so first heat should be in March. Need to decide about that time what I want to do with her.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have already been through Vendetta's first heat. It was a cake walk. In fact I didn't realize she was in heat for a few days. the dogs in the dog class were not acting up to say the least. I hope the next one is so easy.


----------

